# Coconut Dish Soap



## golden_seal (Jan 31, 2016)

I've made dish soap with 100% coconut oil and 0 sf several times and I like it but my only complaint is that it's kind of thin. That wouldn't be that big of a deal except I have lots of kids that do dishes and they just POUR that soap and before I know it it's gone! If I mixed KOH and NoAH would that help thicken it some?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 1, 2016)

Have you tried making it via the glycerin method? I was able to get my 100% CO glycerin liquid soap as thick as Dawn Ultra.


IrishLass


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 1, 2016)

No I haven't. I need to make another batch tomorrow so perhaps I will try the glycerine method then and see how that goes.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 1, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Have you tried making it via the glycerin method? I was able to get my 100% CO glycerin liquid soap as thick as Dawn Ultra.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



I was wondering about this recently. Do you replace all the water, including dilution, with glycerin? Do you notice any decrease in cleansing?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 1, 2016)

Seawolfe -- IL's method uses glycerin when making the soap paste, but not for dilution.

Dilution liquid is usually just water, although some people do include some glycerin in the dilution water. In my experience, using some glycerin to dilute may cut bubbles, but whether it cuts the cleansing power -- not sure about that.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 1, 2016)

Ditto what DeeAnna said. I use a hot KOH/glycerin solution to make the paste, and I dilute the paste with distilled water. My 100% CO GLS soap cleans real well. I have to wear rubber gloves when I use it because it's super drying to my skin.


IrishLass


----------



## Misschief (Feb 1, 2016)

Could you make dish soap with palm and olive oils (a la Palmolive)? Would you go 50/50? 60/40? Other?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 2, 2016)

Palmolive bath soap in my grandmother's day was a true lye soap made with palm and olive, but the modern Palmolive dish soap is a detergent blend. I don't think Palmolive bath soap is even on the market anymore (at least in the US).

Could you make a dish soap with palm and olive? Sure. Catch is I don't know how well it would deal with greasy dishes -- you might have to use quite a bit of the soap, more elbow grease, and warmer water to get good results. Coconut oil is usually found in soap recipes for dish, laundry, and household cleaning because CO soap is good at grease cutting.

I use Irish Lass' recipe of CO, OO, and castor at the kitchen sink for washing hands and for light dish washing. This recipe has 25% coconut oil, but it's not nearly as good as Dawn detergent for cutting heavy grease. That said, the homemade stuff works fine on the usual kind of dirty dishes -- that might be 80% of the dishes I hand wash. I keep Dawn on hand for those really greasy and dirty pots and pans. It's amazing how long a bottle of Dawn lasts me nowadays!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 2, 2016)

You could use palm kernel instead of coconut, that will make a type of palm-olive!


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 6, 2016)

Do you just keep the liquid percentage at 38%? I'm finally getting time to do this today.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 6, 2016)

I followed these instructions.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=575408&postcount=2

You use an equal amount of water to KOH, then once the KOH is dissolved, you add 2x the KOH weight in glycerine.


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 7, 2016)

So I did it following that link (double amount of liquid) and it won't come together. I've always just done whatever the soap calc put in... This is 100% glycerine so you'd expect it would trace very quickly and I've been blending for a good 40 minutes. This is the first time it's not worked out for me.

My family is saying more like 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours but it hasn't changed much.


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 7, 2016)

The difference is almost 10oz of water when I change it.


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 7, 2016)

It's looked like this for hours.


----------



## Susie (Feb 7, 2016)

If you would post your entire recipe in weights, it would help us troubleshoot it. 

Right now, put down the stick blender and cover up the pot.  We will figure out what you have, then know what to tell you to do in a bit.  Sit down and enjoy the evening.


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 7, 2016)

I did end up leaving it cook in the crock. I have a 4 week old who decided that today was time to have a growth spurt so he's been nursing the rest of the day. I'm about to check on it again. My recipe was 

3lbs coconut oil
13.7 KOH
27.40 glycerine
0% superfat


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 7, 2016)

Here is what I came back to. It still has zap so I guess cook it awhile and see how it goes.


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 7, 2016)

I think every liquid soap I've made I figured I messed it up, lol. I've made like 10+ batches by now. I haven't messed one up yet. Apparently, I am just impatient.


----------



## golden_seal (Feb 7, 2016)

This is it now. I wonder why it's so watery.


----------

